# Gill flukes (Treatment?)



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

My Kenyi cichlid is by himself.
He is almost full grown at 5+ inches.

He has no sign of external/internal damage of the gills , YET.
He had a flash last night and this morning I caught him rubbing on the rock in his tank. Other than that he's fine and only rubs once a day.

What treatment should I use?
I heard salt is one....I have aquarium salt, btw.

I don't want to overdose or anything so please be specific , and don't use long long names of treatment because I won't know what your talking about. I never really had a sick fish other than a goldfish having dropsy and die.

He is very active , friendly and knows his owner (me). He is in perfect health other than this. He eats his quality cichlid pellets , and some algae wafers once in a while. He likes to bite alot as well (LOL!).


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you need to diagnose before treating. What are your water specifications? Tank size? What's changed in the past month?

Treating something before you know what it is can have serious consequences for your fish. Perhaps much more serious than what is actually affecting him now.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with the above post. Further verify your diagnoses before treatment. Flashing once per day is not necessarily and indication of much of anything, but is something to keep an eye on.

For clarification as to meds... Salt will have absolutely zero impact on Flukes but may be helpful against other parasites that could cause similar symptoms.

The preferred treatment for Flukes, by far, would be Hikari PraziPro.


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

He rubs his gills on the rock I got in his tank.
There is no new changes in the past month.
He is by himself in a 20G.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

If it's truly flukes, you have to understand that any fluke treatment will only kill adult flukes. It will not kill the eggs. Since flukes have a 21 day gestation, it generally takes at least two treatments to beat them back.

With PraziPro, you treat for a week, then wait a week, then treat again, for the third week. You may have to do this twice.


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

Would you think it's gill flukes?
He only rubs his gills on the rocks and gravel in the night though.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d rule out any possible environmental causes first. What are your water parameters and maintenance schedule like? How does your tap water differ from your tank water? Do you use an appropriate dechlorinator for all of the junk your city puts in the water? You said he seems to only do it at night. Do you turn off any powerheads or does anything else change from day to night. All of that said, fish do occasionally flash and itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s also possible thereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s nothing wrong at all.


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

My ammonia is 0
My nitrite is 0
My PH is around 7.6
My tap water has a lot of chlorine...and I do use dechlorinater...I clean is tank once a week with 20% water changes...


----------



## moises12 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well not add salt directions clearly no salt and no reason to raise the temperature. Gill flukes can take some time to get rid of. At the same time, reduce water changes or you force your tank cycle for beginners. Let MED do the work for you. You also need to treat every 48 hours for every 24 steps further in this case is a little more to the point of overdose. Only supports up to three times a week and no more than three consecutive weeks. Unfortunately, it takes time.


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

I did not understand the above post. Sorry.


----------

